# Logitech K120 Will not work



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

So i just reboot my computer with a new bigger hardrive and the same op as before on a hole new drive. everything went fine except now the keyboard wont work. every other usb device is working and the keyboard was working when i first turned it on. when i disconnect the keyboard it says new hardware found installing and then tells me it was installed and is now ready to be used. except it doesnt work..... i went into device manager and looked and tried uninstalling the drivers for it from there and then disconnected and reconnecting same thing happens again... :banghead: I had to get a new drive to reset my computer because I couldnt acces my bios because i updated my bios and it set usb legacy boot to off and my ps/2 ports are damaged and have never worked. the op on the other disk (which i still have and the keyboard works fine on that disk) was geting slow and bugged down and i just got the new computer im on and i want to make it into a server tower but i need the keyboard to work....
like i said all other logitech hardware is working there are no alarms in device manager (related to USB) and ive tried every port on my computer.... it will not work in any of them!!
ive also tried installing Logitechs Set-Point software and it doesnt fix the problem either. HELP!!!:frown::angry:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try turning on the usb again


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

What are you talking about?
All the other usb things work!!
so unless you mean somthing other then that then explain more


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

i updated my bios and it set usb legacy boot to off, wonder if it was affecting the recognition


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

Then why does the same keyboard work on the same motherboard with my old hardrive?
same motherboard = Same set of bios? rite?
i canot enter my bios anyways but im pretty sure that is not the issue because it works with the old hardrive with the same op system from the same cd only difference is that the new copy of windows is on a bigger drive


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you tell me did you install all the drivers for this machine ie chipset,audio,video,lan,wifi,then any others


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

the only drivers that i have not installed for it are lan audio and multimedia storage device
i dont need lan i use wireless 
i dont need audio because my vid card has native hdmi
and the multimedia storage device is im pretty sure my pci gameing card?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok if you remove the driver does windows install a native driver,and does it work in safe mode


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

how do i acces safe mode without having a keyboard that does not work in POST?


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

and if i remove the driver? the keyboard is a plug and play keyboard so it is installing windows native driver alreadt but it will not work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh now that could be a problem with the legacy usb since that would come into play at that point do you have another keyboard to test with


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

ive tried other keyboards but Ps/2 ports are broken... and so that wont work....
yes ive tried other keyboards but all my keyboards are the same model 
Logitech K120 and none of them work on the new windows.
but all work on the old windows


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We are sort of at a impasse with out the keyboard your limited on what you can do does your mouse work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This would give a temporary if slow work around Type without using the keyboard (On-Screen Keyboard)
I would also if the mouse is working check my anti virus or other malware program is not blocking the installtion


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

mouse does work fine so does my wireless usb adapter  and the onscreen keyboard wont help me for what i want the computer for but as a temnporary fix yes....
what do you have in mind?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I was simply trying to get you some use for the moment,did you try disabling your antivirus and installing the driver


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

its a fresh install i dont have a virus protection installed yet :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you said you cannot get to the bios what happens


----------



## Etetherin (Oct 10, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi you said you cannot get to the bios what happens


There is not enough information here for me to give you an answer. 
its not a proper question?
what are you asking exactly?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What happens when you try to get into the bios,There should not be a issue in accessing the bios


----------

